# 2017 Synapse? Do for an overhaul soon...



## fueledbymetal

*2017 Synapse? Due for an overhaul soon...*

Any news on whether 2017 will see a change to the Synapse line? 2016 saw the Supersix overhaul, so I'm hoping the Synapse is next in line.


----------



## rfpearlman

The Cannondale rep at a recent demo day told me that the Synapse frame would be unchanged for 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fueledbymetal

Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Lombard

The Synapse had a major overhaul for 2014. I don't expect another one for at least 1 or 2 more years. Model cycles are generally every 4 to 5 years.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale

That sucks... i was really hoping for the synapse to have more tire clearance for the 2017 model. Im currently really torn between the synapse di2 but comes with 28c vs the trek domane di2 but comes stock with 32c. But the price delta is just HUGE!!! =\


----------



## jetdog9

I wonder if there's any chance some of the pro backlash on disc brakes will cause rim brakes to return on more of the model line, rather than only super-expensive and super-cheapo?


----------



## uphillnogo

I run 32mm Kenda Small Block 8 on my disc Synapse. Wouldn't ride them in the mud but there is enough clearance in dry conditions.


----------



## Lombard

uphillnogo said:


> I run 32mm Kenda Small Block 8 on my disc Synapse. Wouldn't ride them in the mud but there is enough clearance in dry conditions.


32mm tires, seriously? Is this the Al or carbon frame? Possibly the disc version has better clearance?


----------



## photomadnz

Lombard said:


> 32mm tires, seriously? Is this the Al or carbon frame? Possibly the disc version has better clearance?


Theres a pic ot two on their Twitter feed of the new Synapse... and a few others


----------



## uphillnogo

Its a carbon frame but I think they would work on an aluminum as well. The disc brakes make it possible to put on 32mm.


----------



## Rashadabd

Just got word from my shop. Synapse is not thru axle for 2017, but has what appears to be more 160mm rotor options and with new colors that have some serious pop.


----------



## Lombard

Rashadabd said:


> Just got word from my shop. Synapse is not thru axle for 2017, but has what appears to be more 160mm rotor options and with new colors that have some serious pop.
> 
> View attachment 315647
> View attachment 315648



Hmmm. These colors are sure a nice break away from so much white. Though I think black/yellow or black/orange would look really sharp, having all three is a bit too much.


----------



## Rashadabd

Lombard said:


> Hmmm. These colors are sure a nice break away from so much white. Though I think black/yellow or black/orange would look really sharp, having all three is a bit too much.


I hear ya and I typically agree, but I like this one.


----------



## raikkonen

Some good stuff on here. I am looking close at the Synapse Carbon Ultegra 4 right now. Love the price point and Ultegra hardware. However, Domanie 5 is attractive too at same price point with 105 components.
Wondering if this is the last year before Synapse overhaul if I am making error if I buy this model.


----------



## Lombard

raikkonen said:


> Some good stuff on here. I am looking close at the Synapse Carbon Ultegra 4 right now. Love the price point and Ultegra hardware. However, Domanie 5 is attractive too at same price point with 105 components.
> Wondering if this is the last year before Synapse overhaul if I am making error if I buy this model.



You would not be making an error with either of these choices. I have a Synapse Carbon and love mine. So I am slightly biased. 

Cannondale has better warranty support than Trek if you do have a problem down the road.

That being said, one place the Domane 5 has an edge is that it comes with a Shimano 105 crankset. The Synapse Carbon Ultegra 4 uses Cannondale's own Hollowgram crankset. I suppose this is a cost cutting measure in order to be able to sell you an otherwise full Ultegra bike for $2,660.

Verdict: Ride both and buy the one you like better. Either one will serve you well.


----------



## raikkonen

appreciate the info. The Synopse they have in the store is my exact size and he said he would sell it for $2.100. Which is the same price exactly as the Domane 5. I am riding both Friday and hope to make decision. Would love to have a couple of great Holiday weekend rides on a new bike. With all that said I love the look of the Synopse and will do my best to not bias myself on the test ride.


----------



## raikkonen

were your tires 700x28 or 700x25? The reason I ask is most look to be 28 in the Synopse line, but the bike I like is 25. I am wondering if being more narrow will change my ride or not a big deal?


----------



## kbwh

Cannondale spec the cheapest tirest possible. Hard-wearing, but slow and with very little grip. I'd never use them.


----------



## raikkonen

any advice on what you would have them put on before I bring bike home? I put some Conti, Gator Skins on my Fuji which I liked.


----------



## Lombard

raikkonen said:


> were your tires 700x28 or 700x25? The reason I ask is most look to be 28 in the Synopse line, but the bike I like is 25. I am wondering if being more narrow will change my ride or not a big deal?



Personally, if it were me, I would prefer the bike that 700x28c tires will fit on. Narrower is not necessarily faster. Wider gives you a nicer ride.



kbwh said:


> Cannondale spec the cheapest tirest possible.


I would say this is the case with any bike manufacturer. When you are buying a few thousand tires, you go for whoever will give you the best price. Very few people buy a bike for its tires. They are probably the first consumables that will be replaced.



raikkonen said:


> any advice on what you would have them put on before I bring bike home? I put some Conti, Gator Skins on my Fuji which I liked.


It all depends what you are looking for. Are you looking for light and fast, puncture resistant, grippy or some balance of all of the above? If you are looking for puncture resistant, you can't beat the Maxxis Re-Fuse. Conti Gatorskins are good too, but at a higher price and no better than the Re-Fuses.


----------



## raikkonen

Thanks for all your help Lombard. After a long day of riding several bikes I went with the Cannondale. I had them put a set of Gatorskins on it. It's what I am used to and have served me well on my Fuji. I am sure as I learn this bike I may decide to go in another way later.
Can't wait for some great runs on this long Holiday weekend. Perfect weather the next 4 days too.


----------



## kbwh

I'd put on 28 mm GP4000sII, or maybe 28 mm GP4season if I needed the extra protection, say for gravel roads. We almost never get penetration punctures here. I'd never put on Gatorskins on a bike like the Synapse. They roll terribly.


----------



## raikkonen

So far I have not had any problems with the Gator Skins on this bike. Yes, it has only been 80 miles of riding since I brought it home a few days ago, but the feel is good.

Will look at the GP4's when time comes to change them out though. Always up for good opinions from more experienced riders.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

I wonder when we will see the new color schemes for 2017

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike

ToiletSiphon said:


> I wonder when we will see the new color schemes for 2017
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


They were at Eurobike. I like them personally. Sort of like the Cervelo R series. I'm sure they're around if you search a bit.


----------



## raikkonen

I guess I am biased, but I really like the whiteblack scheme on my Synapse Ultegra. Almost no one does basics anymore and it is sharp.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The Synapse gets an update for the 2018 lineup, well, the disc model at least:

- Thru-axles
- Direct Mount discs
- new SuperX like seat clamp
- no seatstay bridge but a removable to attach fender and what looks like fender mounts on the fork
- big opening in the downtube, perhaps the Di2 battery or junction box can fit there
- ...

Raced in Paris-Roubaix right now.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> The Synapse gets an update for the 2018 lineup, well, the disc model at least:
> 
> - Thru-axles
> - Direct Mount discs
> - new SuperX like seat clamp
> - no seatstay bridge but a removable to attach fender and what looks like fender mounts on the fork
> - big opening in the downtube, perhaps the Di2 battery or junction box can fit there
> - ...
> 
> Raced in Paris-Roubaix right now.


I really like it. Langeveld finished 3rd today. Not sure whether he was on the updated Synspse though.


----------



## Rashadabd

What's the proposed U.S. release date?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Rashadabd said:


> I really like it. Langeveld finished 3rd today. Not sure whether he was on the updated Synspse though.


No he was on the current one, rim brakes.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

If they could just get rid of Bb30a... 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

